# تركيبة مطهر مثل الديتول "قوى جداا_فعال جداااااااااااااا"



## م/المهدى بكر (12 مايو 2009)

:20:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....اخوانى فى الله........
ادعوا الله عزوجل ان تكونوا استفدتم من التركيبات السابقة وان تكون سبب فى تقدمكم فى اعمالكم الى الافضل ان شاء الله......
اليوم بفضل الله ونعمته على سوف اقوم بشرح تركيبة مطهر فعال جدااااااااا وهو مثل الديتول لكنه غير قابل للاستحلاب فى الماء.......لان الانواع القابلة للاستحلاب ليها موضوع ثانى ان شاء الله تعالى
:10: المواد وطريقة التصنيع لعمل 100 كيلو مطهر فعال جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
المواد امستخدمة...........
1_ سيمسول ............................................... 12 كيلو
2_رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم................................. 4 كيلو
وهذا المركب "quaternary ammonium chloride 80%" فعال وقوى جدا فىالقضاء على انواع البكتيريا والفيروسات ويعتبر من افضل المركبات التى تستخدم فى تصنيع المطهرات وذلك لقوة تأثيره وعدم سميته............
3_زيت الصنوبر..................................... 2 كيلو
وهذا الزيت "pine oil" معروف برائحته المميزة والتى تعطى المطهر رائحة نفاذة 
على فكرة يا اخوانى ....أن من صفات المطهر المثالى هو ان يكون عديم الرائحة وهذا ما تسعى اليه الشركات المنتجة للمطهرات مثل الديتول وغيره والبعض الان ينتج مطهرات بروائح الزهور والفواكة............
على العموم لو انت عايز تقلل نسبة زيت الصنوبر براحتك ولكن هذة نسبة الشغل عندى حتى بعض العملاء بيقولولى الر يحة ضعيفة كدة ليه..........
4_اللون يفضل لون اصفر غروب..........
5_المياة.......................................... 82 لتر
طريقة التصنيع
1_يحضر برميل ويملىء بحوالى 70 لتر مياة
2_يوضع 4 كيلو رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم على الماء ويقلب جيدا
3_يحضر 12 لتر المياة الباقية ويفضل ان تكون ساخنة ويوضع عليها 12 كيلو سيمسول مع التقليب ثم يوضع عليهم 2 كيلو زيت الصنوبر ويقلب جيدااااا معهم...
4_يتم اضافة خطوة رقم "3" تدريجيا على البرميل مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الامتزاج
5_يتم اضافة اللون تدريجيا حتى يعطيك اللون المناسب لك
:77::12::77::77::77::77::77::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
طريقة الاستخدام:
هذا المطهر ليس للاستخدام الشخصى:29::29::29::29:
يستخدم هذا المطهر كما هو مركز او يتم تخفيفه بالماء بنسبة 2:1 
يتم وضعه على قطعة من القماش او على اسفنجة ويتم مسح الاسطح المراد تطهيرها
مثل السيراميك والابواب والحمامات والمطابخ والارضيات
ايضا يتم استخدامه فى تطهير العيادات والمستشفيات ومزارع الخيول والقطعان
ايضا يستخدم فى تطهير الاحذية عند الدخول فى الاماكن المعقمة
هذا المطهرذو قوة تطهيرية عالية جداااااااااااااا للقضاء على البكتريا والفيروسات 
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
ادعو الله ان يوفيق الجميع لكل ما فيه خيرااااااا لهم فى دينهم ودنياهم ومعاشهم وعاقبة آمرهم
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم


----------



## اسامة طو (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك لله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعملا ك


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي المهدي بكر 
أرجو أن تقول لينا طريقة حساب درجة الكلور في الكلوركس يعني كيف نعرف درجة الكلور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كنت اطمع ان اعرف تركيبه الديتول المستحلب والمستخدم فى النظافه الشخصيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي العزاوي (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن سؤالي يا اخي العزيز ماهو السيمسول ربما له اسم اخر او هذا هو الاسم التجاري اذا امكن التوضيح مع الشكر


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (14 مايو 2009)

عزيزي المهندس المهدي بكر آمل التواصل معي على ebrahim آت eskabksa دوت كوم احتاج إشراف منك على مشروع صناعي مشابه إذا المطهرات مجالك وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير اخوانى ................
الى الاستاذ/ على العزاوى اسف على عدم الرد على سؤالك سريعا لان كنت مشغولا الايام الماضية 
أخى فىالله ........
السيمسول هذا هو الاسم التجارى ويعرف بأسم "np9"
واسمه العلمى هو نونيل فينول9 "nonyl phenol 9"
وهو يباع فى شارع الجيش ان كنت حضرتك من مصر
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## mamdouh2002vs (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخونا المهدى بكر


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## athersaeed1970 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بس سؤال استخدام هذه المواد يؤثر على الحيوانات ولا لا


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

محتاج اعرف اسعار عن الكاربابول والتراى ايثانول 
والتكسابون وماء البلسم والكى دى واللايبرو لان


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

اسامة طو قال:


> جزاك لله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعملا ك


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

مبدع دائما مهندسنا العزيز

بالنسبة لزيت الصنوبر اهوة لة تاثير فعال ام انة للرائحة واللزوجة فقط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام البدوي (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخى الحبيب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 يونيو 2009)

اسلام البدوي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخى الحبيب


 


دى ماركو قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وكثر من أمثالك


 


omyousuf قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود


 


mamdouh2002vs قال:


> شكرا اخونا المهدى بكر


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى الأعزاء


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 يونيو 2009)

athersaeed1970 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء بس سؤال استخدام هذه المواد يؤثر على الحيوانات ولا لا


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخى الفاضل هذا المطهر ليس له أى تأثير على الحيوانات
بل يقوم بتطهير مزارع الماشية والخيول وغير ذلك


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (11 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ المحترم م/ المهدى بكر 
انا فى امس الحاجة الى خبرتك ولى بعض الاسئلة التى لم استطيع ان اعثر عليها وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عبدالكافي بالقاسم (11 يونيو 2009)

م/المهدي بكر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه اول مشاركة لي في ملتقي المهندسين سؤالي هل لديك اي معلومات على النسب المسموح بها للمواد الكيميائيةالموجودة في مياة الشرب وتاتيرة على الصحة


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (11 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم م/ المهدى بكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان اتقدم بخاص شكرى وتقديرى على جهودك البنائه واخلاصك لله فى هذا العمل الجليل فجعل الله هذا لك طريق الى الفردوس وجعلك مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين 
لك من الله ما تستحق واشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فيه حتى اكون معك فى الجنة ان شاء الله 
واشكرك باسم كل من تعلم او قراء وشاهد كلام السجى 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

dr_ahmed قال:


> المهندس المحترم م/ المهدى بكر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اود ان اتقدم بخاص شكرى وتقديرى على جهودك البنائه واخلاصك لله فى هذا العمل الجليل فجعل الله هذا لك طريق الى الفردوس وجعلك مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين
> لك من الله ما تستحق واشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فيه حتى اكون معك فى الجنة ان شاء الله
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على كلامك الطيب


----------



## البلاتين (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً .. ونرجو من كريم حضرتك طرح موضوع عن المعقم الشخصي ...

لك كامل الود والإحترام ..


----------



## القادم 1 (13 يونيو 2009)

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع ولي طلب هل يمنك مساعدتي في اعداد مزيل للاحبار 
اكرر شكري وامتناني لكم


----------



## امقران (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الأخ الفاضل مهدي بعد التحية:

ما الذي يحصل لو تم مضاعفة كمية الماء بنسبة الضعف؟ وذلك لتقليل التكلفة.

وهل بالامكان شرح تركيبة مطهر منزلي يستخدم في المطابخ والحمامات.

وشكرا


----------



## hosam taha (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله . وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رحمه4 (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا برجاء تزويدنا بطريقة الديتول المستحلب فى اقصر وقت شكرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (28 يوليو 2009)

فلسطين من البحر للنهر


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> يستخدم هذا المطهر كما هو مركز او يتم تخفيفه بالماء بنسبة 2:1


 


جزاك الله خيرا موضوع أكثر من رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وليا سؤال لو تكرمت أجيب منين الأدوات اللي بتستخدم في المعامل لتحضير المركبات الكيميائية 
كالأواني اللي بيتم فيها التحضير وأدوات التقليب 
معذرة لإني مش كيميائية

ولو سمحت تقولي يعني ايه يخفف بنسبة 2:1


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا للمهندس بكر غعلى المجهود الطيب *


----------



## البلاتين (8 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ مهدي نطلب وبشدة .. تركيبة الديتول الذي يكون مستحلب ..

ولكم فائق الشكر ..


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............*​


----------



## volcaniquo (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا اخوك يونس من المغرب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوريين اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمه
تقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## ehap70 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*الإسم التجارى لرباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم*

السيد الفاضل المهندس / مهدى بكر
أولا ألف ألف شكر على مجهودات حضرتك الجميييييييلة وربنا يبارك في سعادتك 
لى إستفسار بسيط بعد إذن حضرتك
ماه الإسم التجارى لمادى رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم
يعنى لما أنزل شارع الجيش أقول إيه لبتاع المواد الكيماوية


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
أخى الفاضل..........
الاسم التجارى لمادة رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم هو "كوتنرى"
وهو يباع عند شركة نيرول للمواد الكيماوية........
وحضرتك أشترى منهم علشان لو أشتريت من حد تانى فى شارع الجيش هيكون شغله مش مظبوط وممكن يكون مغشوش كمان..............


----------



## ehap70 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*غاية فى الشكر على الرد*

أولا أشكر سعادتك جدا على الرد السريع مشكور جدا على التقدير 
ثانيا أنا إتصلت اليوم بالشركة وقال لى واحد من عندهم إن المادة إسمها ديزيرون 50 أو ديزيرول 50
لأنى لم أسمع جيدا من التليفون وكمان سعرها 20جنيه للكيو 
أرجوا الإفادة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ehap70 قال:


> أولا أشكر سعادتك جدا على الرد السريع مشكور جدا على التقدير
> ثانيا أنا إتصلت اليوم بالشركة وقال لى واحد من عندهم إن المادة إسمها ديزيرون 50 أو ديزيرول 50
> لأنى لم أسمع جيدا من التليفون وكمان سعرها 20جنيه للكيو
> أرجوا الإفادة


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
هو دة فعلا لأنهم بيسموا بعض المواد بأسماء خاصة بيهم ودة سعره 20 جنية للكيلو..........
أما فى البرميل فسعره 17 جنية وهو أيطالى المنشأ


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## ehap70 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووور جدا وعيد سعيد*

السيد الفاضل المهندس / المهدى بكر 
سلام الله عليك ورحمتة وبركاتة 
أدعو الله لك بوافر الصحة وتمام العافية وأرجوا أن ينفع الناس جميعا بعلمك فيما يحب ويرضى
ألف ألف شكر على ردك السريع وإهتمامك فعلا إنسان محترم والله 
جزاك الله خيرا عنى 
أرجوا من سيادتك التكرم علينا بتركيبة منظف الزجاج المشهور بإسم الجلانس ويكون جزاك الله خير 
وعيد فطر سعيد عليك وعلى جميع المسلمين


----------



## kassem56 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## صلاح الدين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اللة يجزاك خير

وكل عام وانتم بخير 

تحياتي اخوي


----------



## شاهر العليمى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السيد المهندس / المهدى بكر------ اولا كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
نشكر حضرتك انا والزملاء على الافادة الجميلة الى حضرتك قمت بها--- وانا عندى مشروع منظفات وكنت عملت تركيبة مسحوقة الغسيل العادى بنفس المقادير ولكن مش عارف مش كويسة مش عارف اية المشكلة فكنت عاوز من حضرتك انك تشرف على التركيبة ------- ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عصام المصرى2 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الدكتور المهدى بكر/

كل عام وانت بخير

انا اخوك عصام اعمل فى مجال مالنظفات منذ 3 سنوات ولازلت ابحث عن الجديد دائما
انا اعرف تركيبة الديتول على النحو التالى 
كحول ايثيلى + زيت صنوبر + تكسابون

هل الافضل استخدام رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم او الكحول الايثيلى مع العلم ان السعر واحد تقريبا
وبارك الله فيكم وعليكم


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اشكرك على التوضيح ارجو اعطا نبذة عن صناعة شامبو مكيف


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي دكتور مهدي بكر لا اعرف كيف اشكرك علا التوضيحات سائل الباري عزة وجل ان يوفقكم ويرعاكم اخي ا لعزيز ارجو منك توضيح على كيفية صناعة شامبو مكيف وكون ممتن لكم وشكرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم كنت قد طلبت من الا ستاذ مهدي عن كيفيت صناعة شامبو مكيف بس ماكو رد شنو استاذمشخول

*مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم*

*سلام عليكم اشكرك على التوضيح ارجو اعطا نبذة عن صناعة شامبو مكيف*​


----------



## المهندسه البصروايه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ehap70 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*إستفسار*

الأخ العزيز المهندس / مهدى بكر 
سلام الله عليك ورحمتة وبركاتة
بصراحة الموضوع ده شيق جدا وفتح إستفسارات فعلا كثيرة
أرجو من سيادتك التكرم بتوضيح خصائص السيمسول وماهى فائدة فى تلك التركيبة وهل ممكن نضع بدل منه تكسابون أو أيزو وإذا تكرمت برضة ماهى فوائد التكسابون
لك منى كل العرفان والتحية 
صحيح أنا وجد تركيبة للجلانس عبارة عن تكسابون + مونو إيثانول أمين + كحول + ماء 
ما مدى صحة التركيبة ده وإيه هو مونو إيثانول أمين 
لك منى كل الشكر والعرفان:75::75::75::75::75::75::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام الله عليك ورحمتة وبركاتة
بصراحة الموضوع ده شيق جدا وفتح إستفسارات فعلا كثيرة
أرجو من سيادتك التكرم بتوضيح خصائص السيمسول وماهى فائدة فى تلك التركيبة وهل ممكن نضع بدل منه تكسابون أو أيزو وإذا تكرمت برضة ماهى فوائد التكسابون
لك منى كل العرفان والتحية 
صحيح أنا وجد تركيبة للجلانس عبارة عن تكسابون + مونو إيثانول أمين + كحول + ماء 
ما مدى صحة التركيبة ده وإيه هو مونو إيثانول أمين

ستاذي العزيز مهدي بكر ارجو منك ان اعلامي عن مسطلحات السماء المادة الديتول في العراق كون ان اسم مادة السمسول خير معروفة

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن سؤالي يا اخي العزيز ماهو السيمسول ربما له اسم اخر او هذا هو الاسم التجاري اذا امكن التوضيح مع شكر


----------



## خالدالمصرى2007 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن اعرف كيف يتم الحفاظ على الرئحة


----------



## بنت جامعة النجاح (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا اعرف انك مشغول جدا مهندس مهدي..لكنني مهندسة جديده وقد استلمت الوظيفه حديثا وهم يطلبون مني وصفات جديده لمواد تنظيف الحمامات والارضيات وغيرهااا..

فاتمنى منك افادتي 

تقبل مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## phyyyyy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا العزيز م/المهدى بكر
ارجو التكرم على بالرد لقد ذهبت الى شارع الجيش وبحثت عن مادة *رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم ولم اجدها بالمعنى الصحيح لااعرف اسمها التجارى فماهو اسمها التجارى المتدوال بين الناس وهل يوجد بديل لهذة المادة ارجو التكرم بالرد علينا 
وشكرا لكم
*


----------



## mr.doha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك فى علمك وعملك 

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## الامازيغي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> *اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ي اخي مهدي هداك الله و هدى بك اخيار الامة 
ان الدعاء و الشكر من اهم العبادات و افضلها و ان الدعاء يكون في السر و العلن 
و الشكر لله ايضا و من ابواب الشكر كدلك هي مساعدة الخير فيما يحبه الله و يرضاه 
فعندما يندينا اخ لنا لطلب العون و المساعدة يجب مد العون قدر المستطاع لقول النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام 
من كان في حاجة اخيه كان الله في حاجته 
فاني لا افهم تصرفك هدا بغير الرد و الاكتفاع بالدعاء و ادارة الظهر لاخوانك كون الامر دعاء و لكنه استفزاز في نفس الوقت 
ان كان الامر ان تزيد عدد التدخلات و النجوم و ترتقي في النتدى هدا شيء لا علاقة له بالدعاء و المرء حسب ما نوى
اما ادا كان من باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم . من سن سنة حسنة...
فجميع الا عضاء يقابلنها بمزيد من طلب العون 

فيوجد من الاعضاء من نادك الاكثر من عشر مرات فاما ان تعتدر او ترد عليم و هاته من اسم السمات الرجل المؤمن

ان احب شيء الى الله هو ادخل السرور الى مسلم فمبالك ان تكون سبب لا لادخال سرور فقط و لكن لمساعدة اسرة كاملة للعيش بكسب ايديهم و ادخال السرور على امة كلها اني لا اغبطك لما مدك الله من علم لكون الاجر عظيم و ما ادرك لعله جبلك من الحسنات يوم القيامة و بساطك الى الرحمان المتعال

فاعدرني ان كنت جرئء بعض الشيء معك فالدين نصيحة و لاتدري نفس ما تكسب غد

و (سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك)

من اخاك في الله الجزائري الامازيغي ( الرجل الحر )


----------



## شاهر العليمى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد الاستاذ المهندس / المهدى بكر 
ارجوا من سعادتكم التركيبة المثالية للمنظف الزجاج مع العطر وهل هو عطر ام زيت


----------



## ghally (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## phyyyyy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل عندى سؤال لك ارجو من سيادتكم الرد على

هل يوجد بديل فى التركيبة لزيت الصنوبر لانى سمعت بعض الاقاويل تقول ان هناك بديل لزيت الصنوبر او هناك تركيبة مختلفة للديتول لا تحتوى على زيت الصنوبر 

اسف على الاطالة 
وشكرا لك على المساعدة


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مدحت58 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## omyousuf (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك لله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعملا ك*


----------



## امقران (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:

رباعي كلوريد الامونيا = تترا امونيوم كلورايد
بالنسبة للمعطر الذي يوضع في ملمع الزجاج مائي وليس زيتي


راجين الله نفع واستفادة الجميع


----------



## مادجير (11 نوفمبر 2009)

م.مهدى بكر بعد السلام عليكم ارجوا معرفة تحضير تركيبه ديتول قابل للاستحلاب فى الماء 
ارجوا الاهتمام جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مادجير (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أود معرفة تركيبة مادة النفثالين كمادة مطهرة ولكم الشكر


----------



## هشام محمد سلامة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امقران (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السؤال للاستاذ مهدي هل يمكن استبدال الرائحة واستخدام أنواع أخرى مثل النعناع والليمون؟


----------



## يوسف2006 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء ممن يعرف الماره التي تضاف لجل الارضيات ليظل جل ان يذكرها ولكم الشكر[


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامي الزيني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التركيبة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عماد ك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله وجزاك المولى كل الخير


----------



## ashraf khalil (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوررر ولك جزيل الشكر ان شاء الله واستسمح واطلب الديتول المستحلب وشكرا


----------



## ibraheemmaroof (2 فبراير 2010)

والله يااخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 فبراير 2010)

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الأ الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..........


----------



## يامصطفى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## تايتانيك (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## fantom2006 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر اخى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم​
> _من أراد الله به خيرا رزقه خليلا صالحا .إن نسي ذكره وان ذكر أعانه
> _ما أعطي عبد بعد الاسلام خيرا من اخ صالح
> _ما التقى مؤمنان قط الا أفاد الله أحدهما من صاحبه
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hatem_shaker (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير
ونفعك للمسلمين واعطاك بكل معلومه حسنه
انا عاوز اعرف مجال عملك


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

ممنون جدا منك ومن امثالك


----------



## باب البحر (10 يوليو 2010)

باشمهندس . جزاكم الله خيرا

تمت التجربة على خير . و لكن ..

للأسف كان الديتول الناتج متعكر و غير صافي . و بعد مرور يوم تكونت طبقة صافية في قاع الزجاجة ، و يوما تلو الآخر زادت كمية الديتول الصافي إلى أن توقفت عند حد معين و بقيت طبقة متعكرة تعلو سطح الديتول الصافي ، و عند رجها يعود متعكرا


فما الخطأ .. هل السبب هو جودة زيت الصنوبر أم رابع كلوريد الامونيوم ؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 يوليو 2010)

على ما أعتقد بسبب زيت الصنوبر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2010)

سوف يقفل الموضوع لعدم متابعة صاحب الموضوع لموضوعه ورد الأسئلة المطروحة وأرجو من الأخ م/المهدى بكر أرسال رسالة قصيرة لي لكي أفتح الموضوع عند رجوعه للموضوع ومحاولة الرد على الأستفسارات شاكر للجميع طول الأنتظار وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

تم فتح الموضوع وكل الهلا فيك من جديد أخي العزيز م/المهدى بكر


----------



## elgendawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم ارزقنا لجنة من غير حساب ومن غير سابقة عزاب


----------



## mefendy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الي ما فيه الخير


----------



## moh2002 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا علي المعلومة هذة وانا جربت التركيبة وبصراحة ممتازة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمنعم10 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=133244&page=4#ixzz1eFAy7pCx

​*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزا**كم** الله يا أخوانى الكرام كل **الخير وارجو تداول الأفكار الجديدة وكيفية تطوير هذه الصناعات *


----------



## noney 3asal (1 فبراير 2012)

بحد مجهود رائع ومواضيع مميزة ربنا يجازيك خير ويارب من احسن لاحسن


----------



## fransis (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخونا المهدى بكر على مواضيعك و على طريقتك في كتابة المواضيع


----------



## ياسر الكنانى (19 أغسطس 2012)

ياليت الجميع مثل المهندس بكر -----بارك الله فيه


----------



## ابن ضبعان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اتقدم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير الاخ المهندس المهدي بكر على هذا المعلومات القيمة . وارجو من الله تعالى ان تكون في ميزان حسناتا وان ينفع بها من اراد صناعتها 

وشكر:32:


----------



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هوا ليه حضرتك معدتش متواجد زى الاول


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
وفعلا اكثر المحلات التجاريه ان لم يكن الكل لايضعوا في التركيبه رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم 
معتقدين ان الصنوبر هو الماده المطهرة والمعقمه
سلمت يداك


----------



## AboMado (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر م مهدي


----------



## hossam diab (29 يناير 2013)

ولكن الخليط يكون متعكر رجاء وضع اسم مادة لازالة التعكر ؟


----------



## Alshahed (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا مهندسنا الجليل المهدى بكر


----------



## fsherman (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خر مهندس مهدى بكرى ....,وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## winges (8 يونيو 2013)

سلمت يداك ... وفينك يا باشمهندس ؟؟ لعل سبب التأخير في الرد خيراً


----------



## muhannad777 (23 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر.........يعطيك العافية
أرجو من حضرتك تقديم طريقة ممتازة لتشكيل مشغل صغير لصناعة الصابون.
والشكر


----------



## ايجيبت فارما (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتى الافاضل اتمنى ان اجد من يساعدنى فى مكونات وتركيبة مطهر السافلون ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اذكار (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزام الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## fsherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس مهدى بكر شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ما تقدمه لنا ولأعضاء المنتدى من خبراتك وعلمك وتجاربتك جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 مارس 2015)

اصحح لك - هو موقع تجارى - استفاد من نشر تركيبات سابقه -


----------



## احمد ابوجوده (19 مارس 2015)

*مصر*

السلام عليكم
اناعايزاعرف طريقه تصنيع الديتول بس ياريت بلاش الاسماء العلميه اناعايز الاسماء الشعبي عشان اقدراشتريها
وطريقه تصنيع الكلورالجيل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BDDLLH (22 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير
ونفعك للمسلمين واعطاك بكل معلومه حسنه


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

جميل


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

رائع


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

ونفع بيكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

تسلم


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

رائع


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

جميل


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

ونفع بكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

وشكرا لكم


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

